# Type 1 Diabetic Living/Working in Beijing



## jdsully (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm an American looking to get some info in regards to diabetic supplies in Beijing. I'm still in the process of figuring out what kind of medical insurance the company that just offered me a teaching position can provide (I'll know more later today)--but I just got the offer last night and have to let them know of my acceptance in three days and so I figured I'd get started on asking around just in case the insurance doesn't cover so much.

I'm on Humalog and Lantus. I've read some threads in another forum about 3ml of Lantus costing 290 RMB in Beijing (however it was a four year-old post), but I contacted the International SOS pharmacy and they've told me it would cost about 658 RMB for this cartridge. I'm still contacting pharmacies,but does anyone know of better prices out there? Also, are the prices of syringes/test strips reasonable? I wouldn't mind switching over to a generic glucose monitor if I could have cheaper and more available access to test strips.

I apologize for the broadness of questions--any info at all would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!

-John


----------

